#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-28
<Chloric> evening guys
<Chloric> evening guys
<Chloric> sorry, doubles
<zoopster> awfully quiet out in the florida ubuntu land....
<mhall119> hiya zoopster 
<zoopster> heya mhall119
<mhall119> what's happening?
<zoopster> heh...lots of things...much needed rain and all kinds of busy work crap!
<zoopster> you?
<mhall119> working hard
<mhall119> getting settled in very well though
<itnet7> we were all waiting for you zoopster (waits for all of the daily slappings)
<zoopster> yea...I can tell, but only you and michael...
<zoopster> mhall119: working hard? you are productive already?
<mhall119> zoopster: I was productive on my 2nd day
<zoopster> rock on mhall119
<mhall119> we started a new project my 2nd day, our deadline is this week
<mhall119> I was telling Michelle it's the most productive I've been the first couple weeks at a new job, ever
<maxolasersquad> I think ubuntu should have a contacts manager like is on the Android.
<maxolasersquad> Or really, account management like on the Android.
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: what 'chu talkin' 'bout willis?
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: like a separate app?
<maxolasersquad> The place on Android where I put in all my accounts.
<maxolasersquad> So I just put my google account in one time and IM, Gmail, Contacts, Reader, etc. can all get my credentials from the one spot.
<maxolasersquad> And the contacts screen has all my contacts from all services I sign in to.
<zoopster> ah...that place for me is thunderbird
<zoopster> but not the last item
<maxolasersquad> Yes, but nothing else uses Thunderbird to get access.
<maxolasersquad> If you put your Google credentials in thunderbird, Empathy still won't have your GMail account.
<maxolasersquad> errr, your google chat account.
<zoopster> ah true
<zoopster> that's what evo tried to do
<zoopster> but no one could come up with a standard way to do it
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I really like the ideas behind Evolution, but the implementation is buggy and resource intensive.
<zoopster> heh...agreed
<maxolasersquad> I have a python script that is called by mutt, which calls the Evolution contacts, so I can get email autocomplete in mutt, but the Evolution backend has crashed more often than not.
<maxolasersquad> And when it is up, it is very slow to respond.
<maxolasersquad> But that probably is the way to do.  Fix the bus in Evo, then patch Empathy and the other apps to tap into it.
<zoopster> the evo backend would do what empathy does for me...just decide it wants to go south for a bit then come back
<maxolasersquad> s/bus/bug
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-29
<DammitJim> do you guys know a good place to buy for hard drives?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: newegg.com
<DammitJim> thanks maxolasersquad ... do you know what the best byte for the buck is right now on HDD capacities?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: I'm not really up on who is making the best drives right now.
<DammitJim> thanks
<maxolasersquad> Woot!  Just finished a three week project to deploy our new billing system to QA for customer testing.
<maxolasersquad> I had to fight a cobweb of dependencies.
<DammitJim> isn't that normal?
<maxolasersquad> Releases like this are rarely easy, but for this one we had modified almost every piece of our system.  I got to hunt down what all of those pieces where.
<maxolasersquad> And then script it out so when we release to production it should be a nice clean release.
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, sounds like fun!
<dantalizing> ok irccloud officially sucks
<dantalizing> morning
<itnet7> hey there dantalizing !
<DammitJim> man, why is it so hard to figure out how fast a hard drive is!
<mhall119> DammitJim: heisenberg?
<DammitJim> oh really?
<mhall119> probably not
<mhall119> but it sounded smart
<DammitJim> I thought it was an ice cream
<mhall119> okay, so maybe it didn't sound smart :(
<mhall119> what speed are you trying to measure?
<dantalizing> DammitJim: palimpset doesnt work for you?
<DammitJim> I'm just trying to figure out what hard drive to buy
<DammitJim> and there is no easy way to figure out which one is "fastest"
<DammitJim> out of the ones I've seen... some give you seek time, some give you just rpms, some give you just cache, ya know?
<dantalizing> toms hardware
<dantalizing> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/hard-drives,3.html
<mhall119> DammitJim: well, what speed matters most to you?
<DammitJim> write speed
<mhall119> really?
<DammitJim> yup
<mhall119> huh
<DammitJim> that's my bottleneck right now
<mhall119> using ext4?
<DammitJim> what's the command for that?
<DammitJim> fdisk?
<DammitJim> I don't remember honestly
<dantalizing> DammitJim: check the toms hardware link
<DammitJim> thanks dantalizing ... some of the hard drives I was looking at are in there
<reya276> Good Afternoon Everyone
<crashsystems> ugh, I just got into work :/
<dantalizing> morning reya276 
<dantalizing> crashsystems: you slacker
<reya276> me too dude
<reya276> hey dan
<crashsystems> ha, I usually get in at 9am
<crashsystems> na*
<reya276> i know I'm usually in by 8-8:30am but somehow today just felt like sleeping in, must be the rain
<crashsystems> bah, site is giving me 404s. Just what IU need
<reya276> Hey I tested out this new app for Natty called the Board is pretty cool. is a widget type thing, but it actually has its good points and it can be indeed more useful than just widgets
<reya276> oh I also bought this software called illumination from the software center and this thing is pretty damn aswesome
<crashsystems> what is it?
<reya276> I mean awesome for those of us whom don't know anything about how to program for the Linux desktop
<reya276> is a visual programming tool, one sec I'll provide a link
<reya276> http://radicalbreeze.com/
<reya276> the cool thing about it is that is allows you to create and app and deploy it to multiple environments such as Android, Web, tablets and Linux Desktop
<reya276> I saw a demo of it on Youtube and the darn thing is pretty good for it being $40 bucks
<crashsystems> mhall119: whats this I hear about you working at Canonical?
<reya276> oh yeah I forgot my favorite thing it also lets you port the app over to a Flex, Coldfusion environment
<reya276> yeah I know for us programmers desktop/web could spell trouble but I don't think this thing can do anything too complex but I could be wrong
<reya276> however putting that aside it is impressive
<crashsystems> so it converts your apps into webapps? I wonder how the security on it works
<reya276> crashsystems, oh that i'm not sure but you could sent them an email and ask them about it
<reya276> I'm pretty sure they will be happy to answer any questions
<reya276> but it is a pretty cool piece of software, I started messing with it at hope. I'm actually trying to create some apps for our internal use here at the office
<crashsystems> they might not be an unbiased source of info in that regard
<reya276> well no I think they would tell you
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here use Gnash instead of Flash?
<reya276> I don't think they have nothing to gain by deceiving you (the consumer)
<reya276> they have also said on their youtube presentations that they want people to test it and try to find any issues which they should fix, such as security issues etc...
<crashsystems> most companies prefer to say their product is secure. look at adobe for example.
<crashsystems> if they are encouraging people to find security problems, thats definately a good sign
<reya276> well those are two different things entirely, your talking about a company which caters to a Dumb down community(no offense to anyone in here) which uses Windows/MAC by default security for them is always the last thing they think about because if not they would be Linux users right
<reya276> compared to this company which created their software primarily for Linux Development, the other stuff got added on afterwards as people started asking them for it
<reya276> So I think in this case security was one of the top things on their list since they are catering to the linux community which takes that very very seriously
<mhall119> crashsystems: hiya
<mhall119> I started there a couple weeks ago
<maxolasersquad> Dang, Gnashed failed on my pretty quickly.  Youtube videos all say "An error occured, please try again later."
<maxolasersquad> s/Gnashed/Gnash
<crashsystems> mhall119: congrats! What are you doing at canonical?
<mhall119> web development
<mhall119> mostly django, though probably some PHP soon
<crashsystems> thats what I suspected. sounds like fun
<mhall119> so far it is
<mhall119> it's like working on loco-directory, only with pay
<mhall119> and deadlines
<mhall119> and quality control requirements
<mhall119> but on the plus side, I'm getting pretty good at writing unit tests
<reya276> mhall119, you working at Canonical, where? meaning what part of the US?
<reya276> damn dude Congrats!
<dantalizing> havent you heard reya276 ? canonical hates freedom
<dantalizing> that was sarcasm btw
<DammitJim> any of you looking for a PHP developer?
<maxolasersquad> Gnash 0.8.9 seems to work well.
<reya276> sweet dude, just make sure you get me Mark S. autograph
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I've got a few pictures of me and Mark.  No sig though.
<maxolasersquad> And one with Jono.
<maxolasersquad> You should come out to UDS this October.
<reya276> LOL, nah Jono is wack
<dantalizing> lol
<reya276> lol...
<crashsystems> I'll just nip over to the -ca channel and tell him you said that :D
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Yeah, he's a pretty crazy guy.
<DammitJim> you guys always have jobs for people... any PHP jobs?
<reya276> DammitJim, you looking for work?
<DammitJim> reya276, no but a good friend of mine
<DammitJim> and he does PHP and something else.. and I've heard you guys talk about that sometimes
<reya276> he lives around your area?
<DammitJim> yes
<reya276> I can ask some of my recruiters to see if they have any PHP openings
<DammitJim> that would be awesome
<reya276> sure dude no problem
<DammitJim> what recruiter?
<mhall119> reya276: I'm still here in Lakeland
<mhall119> working from home
<reya276> oh that rocks dude
<mhall119> DammitJim: in Tampa I know of some
<reya276> so you can just work in your PJ's sweet dude
<mhall119> DammitJim: also a Java position in Orlando
<DammitJim> I don't know if he could do tampa, but it's worth the shot
<mhall119> reya276: I've only done that once ;)
<DammitJim> I can't work from home LOL
<mhall119> DammitJim: have him call Apex, Tech Systems, Insight Global, and Princeton Information
<DammitJim> I guess he has LAMP experience
<DammitJim> no Java
<mhall119> there's usually PHP openings in Orlando
<DammitJim> if he knew java, I would be hammering him all the time
<DammitJim> mhall119, what's your source?
<mhall119> DammitJim: I don't have a specific person
<DammitJim> oh ok
<mhall119> have him lookup those 4 recruiters I posted 
<DammitJim> oh, those are recruiters?
<mhall119> yeah
<DammitJim> ok, thanks
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> there's more than that in Orlando, those are just the only ones who's names I can remember
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-30
<chloric> evening
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<DammitJim> morning reya276 
<DammitJim> guys, how dangerous are aliases in bash?
<DammitJim> or in the shell in genearl?
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: As dangerous as you want them to be.
<DammitJim> lol
<maxolasersquad> I've never heard anyone argue against alias'.  If they are useful to you, then by all means use them.
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> morn
<mhall119> monring
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-31
<Chloric> evening guys
 * munz_werk yawns
<maxolasersquad> New verson of LO out.
<munz_werk> L0?
<maxolasersquad> munz_werk: LibreOffice
<munz_werk> OHHHH...ok, thx lol
<mhall119> stupid weather
<DammitJim> +1 mhall119 
<DammitJim> do you guys know what I can use to sort my pictures by creation date? like from the exif data?
<DammitJim> ok, jhead
<crashsystems> Sometimes using OSX all day makes me twitch, like when I try to use apt to search for a package only to find that I'm on an OS that does not have a package manager.
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: homebrew
<maxolasersquad> http://mxcl.github.com/homebrew/
<crashsystems> meh
<maxolasersquad> Have you tried it?
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: ^^
<crashsystems> not yet.
<crashsystems> it would be nice to have wget though...
<maxolasersquad> I've seen some of my Mac coworkers use it.  It's pretty cool IMO.
<crashsystems> what would be far more useful is if I could fix how OSX handles window focus.
<maxolasersquad> The cool thing about homebrew is that for projects hosted in a version control system, you can select which tag/commit/etc you want to install from, as well as compile-time flags, and apply popular patches against an app.
<crashsystems> nice
<maxolasersquad> And now if they'd just open source OSX, I'd use it. :)
<crashsystems> hah
<crashsystems> if they open sourced it, 3rd parties would improve it to the point where it would not drive me crazy
<maxolasersquad> crashsystems: It could be worse.  You could be in Dan's position.
<crashsystems> what position is that?
<maxolasersquad> Working in Windows all day.
<dantalizing> my hands are dirty, and the stink never comes off no matter how hard i scrub!
<dantalizing> wow. connectbot looks awesome on a tablet.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-01
<zoopster> that was the funniest post ever by Jono
<zoopster> I still love empathy ;)
<zoopster> anyone else read Jono's confession?
<mhall119> I didn't know who Jef Spaleta was
<zoopster> mhall119: you didn't??? omg
<zoopster> I'm shocked he wasn't the first to reply to jono's post
<munz> lol
<MichelleQ> mhall119: I didn't get it either.  
<DammitJim> is there a command line utility that can let you copy a directory but only for certain file types?
<DammitJim> like if I have 100 directories with jpg files and avi files, but I only want to copy all the jpg files...
<dantalizing> dammitjim you may be better off using 'find'
<dantalizing> morning
<nightfrog> Good morning
<nightfrog> Sunshine for the first time in a few days, so I can actually tell its morning :-)
<mhall119> yeah, it's nice out today
<nightfrog> Great day to go to the neighbors and clean up all the debris from the storm and make some extra $
<maxolasersquad> So, are we going to shut the channel down today as planned?
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> man they have a nice April Fools article http://www.infoworld.com/t/misadventures/shocker-redmond-microsoft-turns-linux-020 and they got me real good too.
<reya276> nice http://www.google.com/hotpot#
<maxolasersquad> hotpot++
<dorgan> anyone going to BarCamp tomorrow?
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: Where's it at?
<dorgan> Orlando
<dorgan> http://www.barcamporlando.com
<maxolasersquad> Damn, I wish I had known about it.
<reya276> yeah me too
<dorgan> follow @barcamporlando on twitter this way you'll know when the next one is
<maxolasersquad> I just did, and joined the low-bandwidth Google group.
<dorgan> http://www.hulu.com/
<dorgan> they did a 90's throwback redesign on their site for AF
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: The HTML on hulu.com is still post 90's.
<maxolasersquad> Lower-case and closed tags?  Not in the 90's.
<maxolasersquad> They should have designed the page in FrontPage. :)
<pak33m> dorgan: thanks for the reminder (been buried in the sand so long now) think I'll make it out there
<maxolasersquad> Oh wow.  Check out xkcd.com
<pak33m> wait, my head has been buried for way too long. now there's too many things to do and I have all the weekend free.
<pak33m> how do I go to gj today, tomorrow and barcamp (maybe) all in one go
<DammitJim> pak33m, weren't you the main character in burried alive?
<DammitJim> ;0
<pak33m> what's that?
<DammitJim> since you said you've been buried in the sand
<DammitJim> did you go to the beach for spring break or something?
<pak33m> ah, yes
<pak33m> lawls
<DammitJim> woot woot?
<pak33m> I did only get one day this week to do with the kidos and it was a real hoot
<dorgan> pak33m: if you actually get there gimme a call 321-536-3062
<DammitJim> where did you guys go?
<pak33m> dorgan: will you be a the global jams at all?
<dorgan> global jam is tomorrow right?
<pak33m> dorgan: well, I was just explaining indirectly how far in I've had my head buried of late so I'm just getting the details. shame, I know
<dorgan> LOL...if the global jam is tomorrow which I believe it is no...I will be at barcamp all day and then maybe the afterparty afterwards
<dorgan> its a shame but I comitted to barcamp months ago...and then the global jam date was announced
<pak33m> dorgan: well, f course my loyalties lie with the team :)
<dorgan> understandable
<pak33m> although, I'm kid free all this weekend
<dorgan> my loyalty lies with who ever I commit to first...and had i known ahead of time that would have been the team but I didnt so i commited to showing up early to help out the barcamp
<dorgan> so like I said if you end up for some reason making it there give me a call
<pak33m> cool, will do 
<DammitJim> man, why is everything in xkcd.com in "3D" this week?'
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Why isn't everything in 3D every week?
<DammitJim> cause it gives me a headache ;_
<DammitJim> ;)
<dorgan> http://us.toshiba.com/spectacle
<maxolasersquad> I like 3D, but I'm waiting for holligrams.
<DammitJim> dorgan, I'm a doctor, not a pirate!
<maxolasersquad> I might be waiting for holograms even.
<reya276> is this true or another April Fools prank http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Security/LizaMoon-Mass-SQL-Injection-Attack-Escalates-Out-of-Control-378108/
<reya276> oops I guess not
<reya276> Commenters asked Websense why researchers were so convinced it was a SQL injection on multiple Websites and not a mass cross-site-scripting attack. The researchers said they’d been contacted by people who have seen the code in their Microsoft SQL Server 2003 and 2005 databases
<maxolasersquad> The vulnerabilities weren’t within the database software, but “most likely in the Web systems used by these sites, such as outdated CMS and blog systems,” Runald said.
<reya276> nah I bet it was in their SQL servers, LOL glad we dumped that garbage DB
<reya276> man I hope that link about WINUX was indeed an april fools joke I would hate to have all these attacks being directed towards Linux
<govatent> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-02
<maddog_2009> hey anyody doing global jam
<pak33m> maddog_2009: i was trying to get out there today. had a bunch to do earlier. are you all at the library?
<maddog_2009> yea but Chris is at the new Viera hospital opening working problems
<pak33m> oic
<pak33m> it's been hard for me to leave the poolside
<pak33m> ;)
<crashsystems> Anyone else having a problem in 11.04 where the Unity file search only finds files you've opened recently?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-04-03
<mhall119> crashsystems: is that the file lense or zeitgiest?
<crashsystems1> File lense, which I think uses zeitgeist 
<crashsystems1> I've noticed that if it is something I have opened since I upgraded to 11.04 it will come up in the file lense search, but if not it won't. 
<mhall119> maybe you need to turn on indexing?
<crashsystems1> mhall119: any idea how that is done? 
<mhall119> not in 11.04, no, it's under "Search & Indexing" under the Preferences menu in 10.10
<crashsystems1> mhall119: no such option in 11.04
<mhall119> crashsystems: then I'm not sure, and I don't have the source to look at atm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-26
<shaneo> anyone in the ormond/daytona area interested in getting a release party setup
<shaneo> maybe even port orange area
<shaneo> pm me or join #Music.Movies.TV-Chat on EFnet and ill get back to you and we can set something up
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-27
<raubvogel> editing rsyslog config: rsyslog.conf, rsyslog.d/50-default.conf, or create a file in rsyslog.d/ ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-29
<dantalizing> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-30
<mhall119> dorgan is a father!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-25
<DammitJim> any good software to join multiple videos?
<ShawnR> in a batch? or just to  toss them together using a gui?
<ShawnR> DammitJim: lots of good video editors if you want to do it manually (just dropping two clips in).  is there something specific you are looking for in features?
<DammitJim> probably gui since I have to put them in a specific order
<DammitJim> I was using openshot, but for some reason it doesn't let me import these MOV or AVi files
<ShawnR> i use kdenlive, personally, works fairly well, many features
<DammitJim> I was a little taken back when I had to install 81 packages for kdenlive
<DammitJim> but I might just give it a shot
<ShawnR> openshot is one that is gaining a lot of ground lately
<DammitJim> it's close to 100 videos ordered by date taken
<DammitJim> I swear I used to be able to use openshot, but something must have happened to my system or something
<DammitJim> not sure
<ShawnR> kdenlive gives much more in options, but if you are just simply "splicing" together with maybe some music, openshot would be fine
<ShawnR> hmm
<DammitJim> oh well
<DammitJim> I might as well give it a shot
<ShawnR> it has a lot of nice features if you also are looking to do more cool features.  it has mult. layers, good title features, etc, quasi- blue/green screen effects
<DammitJim> cool cool
<DammitJim> ok, that does it
<DammitJim> it is saying clip is invalid
<DammitJim> probably the same reason why openshot is not liking me
<ShawnR> kden or openshot?
<DammitJim> both
<ShawnR> ah
<ShawnR> yeah.  what type of file is it?
<DammitJim> so, something is definitely messed up with my system
<DammitJim> MOV or AVI from Canon cameras
<DammitJim> both formats don't work
<DammitJim> interesting... maybe it's the way in which I have been copying them
<DammitJim> hhhmmmm
<ShawnR> from a DSLR? or is it point n shoot?
<DammitJim> both :D
<ShawnR> i played with some aftermarket firmware for my canon SD4000 a while ago
<DammitJim> I think something is happening when I copy the files from Windows to Linux
<ShawnR> plays in windows fine?
<ShawnR> can you open the video file in vlc just to view (in linux)?
<DammitJim> yup
<DammitJim> vlc and xbmc work just fine
<DammitJim> but interestingly enough, I cannot add them to proshow gold in my VM
<DammitJim> but I can add them to proshow gold on another machine
<ShawnR> i dunno, that's really odd.  other than importing th em into proshow gold on another machine, then resaving and then opening THAT file on your linux box.... i'm baffled
<DammitJim> yeah, this is weird
<DammitJim> we'll see
<DammitJim> thanks for the support, though
<ShawnR> no problem, always try to help if i can
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-24
<munz> mhall119: (or anyone) can i hide a list of directoried (15-20) from windoes in a samba share on 12.04?
<mhall119> munz: does samba automatically hide dotflies?
<mhall119> dotfiles
<munz> mhall119: i think i got it figured out, ill let you know, thank you
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-25
<ShawnR> munz: i'm pretty sure it is OS dependant (so from another linux box, if you show hidden you will see it, and windows boxes will see the dotted files/folders)
<Nothing_Much> Anybody here?
<Nothing_Much> http://www.parallella.org/
<Nothing_Much> this looks interesting
<mhall119> hi Nothing_Much 
<Nothing_Much> Hi mhall119
<Nothing_Much> I saw someone post that on OMGUbuntu
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: I can't install Maxthon through the software center :(
<mhall119> what is maxthon?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: It's a web browser
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-26
<ShawnR> isn't maxthon based off of IE?
<ShawnR> http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/maxthon-linux/
<ShawnR> so it seems they literally JUST launched it for linux
<Nothing_Much> ShawnR: yeah
<Nothing_Much> I need some help before I go even more insane
<Nothing_Much> I've been following these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress and I just can't get it to work
<Nothing_Much> /localhost/wordpress shows up as 404, so I'm giving up on this crap
<Nothing_Much> is there a way to create a blog without installing wordpress at all?
<Nothing_Much> like an online demo like the Ubuntu demo?
<Nothing_Much> http://www.datamation.com/open-source/ubuntu-and-the-unspoken-rules-1.html
<mhall119> oh geez, datamation is on the whole "you don't mention linux on the homepage" thing now too?
<mhall119> so much wrong in the first page of this alone...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-29
<bauric1> leave
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-24
<Nothing_Much> anything happening on ubuntu-on-air?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: soon
<roaksoax> /wi/win 4
<mhall119> roaksoax: I aliased mine to /w :)
<roaksoax> mhall119: lol :)
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-27
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: I recall last year that you told me about phone carriers ( Verizon AT&T and whatnot ) don't really like dealing with developing and maintaining Android versions, is that true?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I don't have any insider knowledge, but it seems common sense to me that this is a big expense for them to do
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: the Ubuntu proposition, that they just add a layer of customization on top of an OS image we maintain, has been very popular with them from what I've heard
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: So that's confirmation that the phone carriers would rather have an Ubuntu model rather than an Android model where instead of maintaining the entire OS, they just maintain the updated promotions on the phone and a specific look and feel to it.
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: I would say so, yes
<Nothing_Much> But wouldn't that mean phone manufacturers wouldn't have an excuse to not force people to upgrade phones every 2 years?
<mhall119> I think the 2 years cycle is based more on contract plans with carriers than with software updates
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<Nothing_Much> I can only assume the reason why there's incredibly outdated Android versions on some low-end model phones is because of architecture differences that each carrier has to deal with?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: from my understanding most phones have very small margins, the low-end ones probably less that most, so *any* cost associated with them is going to make them less profitable. It's likely that OEMs don't provide new versions of Android for them simply because it costs them too much to do so
<mhall119> if Canonical/Ubuntu is doing that for them, that's a win for them
<Nothing_Much> Is it because you guys are mostly FOSS? :P
<mhall119> is what because of that?
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: OEMs don't provide new versions of Android because it costs them too much to do so, but you guys maintain Ubuntu, so it saves them money
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: yes, though that's not so much because it's FOSS (AOSP is FOSS), and more to do with the fact that we allow customization with Scopes
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: I really want to use scopes on the Ubuntu Phone, because when I use my desktop, I forget about the scopes in my desktop :(
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-29
<ahoneybun> mhall119: about the release party
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-01
<ahoneybun> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119, did you checkout the new ubuntufl twitter logo?
<mhall119> didn't know it had a new one
<mhall119> oh nice, I like it
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> The release party is this Sunday!
<ahoneybun> http://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/events/229585666/
<ahoneybun> mhall119, any news about SELF?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-02
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nothing yet, I've been asking 
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sadly I have friends coming in from the UK (not Ubuntu friends though) and we're hosting a get together at my house on Sunday
<ahoneybun> oh that's ok mhall119 
<ahoneybun> thanks for checking in on the request
<ahoneybun> the stable images for the N7 are not that amazing
<ahoneybun> bluetooth has been a real pain for one and main one
<mhall119> ahoneybun: using the Canonical images or ubports?
<ahoneybun> canonical as it is a official device still
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I do like sidestage thing
<ahoneybun> but I wish I had a way to go fullscreen with settings
<ahoneybun> at least on portanit or whatever is the long way
<abrer> holaaa
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-04-03
<abrer> Cell hotspot = sasl problems :(
<abrer> no can connect to irc
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-27
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> So no comment on my surgery?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I thought I responded.  What are they doing
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Putting a camera in my knee to see what the MRI might have missed and fix it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Depending on how bad it is, I may or may not be able to go in june
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Hoping for the best. Hopefully you can come but I don't think you will be able to help out like you did last year.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Plus we all know how much you want your cracker barrel
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I could probably do something sit down... And ffs we are NOT going to cracker barrel at all this time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We must, it's a tradition now lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.networkworld.com/article/3185208/linux/linux-action-show-ends-after-10-year-run.html
<floridagram> <KMyers> :(
<floridagram> <KMyers> @All - I need some Stupid "Life Hacks" for a USNews Post
<floridagram> <KMyers> I want to make fun of BuzzFeed and other Life Hack Sites
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Keep from having bad breath; use a toothbrush
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Never eat cold food again !    Use a microwave
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's about the quality of those Lifehacker post these days.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - did my new post show up in your Google Now feed?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Today's?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I haven't seen anything today.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I just posted it about 15 minutes ago
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Usually I notice it at night
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-28
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It was featured but I refreshed without snapshotting.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers featured
<floridagram> <govatent> Does shell support mobile payments via apps?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, No
<floridagram> <govatent> Dang it
<floridagram> <govatent> Exon mobile I saw has an app that lets you pay at the pump with your mobile.
<floridagram> <govatent> I thought about making a shell account for the tmobile points
<floridagram> <govatent> But lack of mobile payment seems like a pain
<floridagram> <govatent> In the Exon app, you can pick the pump you are at and pay for it.
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is worth it though. If you do, use my referral code. You will get another 25 cents a gallon after your first fill up
<floridagram> <KMyers> I'm saving at the pump with the Fuel Rewards program and you should too!  … null
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me get to my desk
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.fuelrewards.com/fuelrewards/welcome.html?RefId=471fc9751d89479d9ee80681a4bbaba9
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/5dCJ7a1QjfE
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Trying dat der Lineage on Onyx
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @KMyers https://youtu.be/ZGlVt3x-QWI
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet!!!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/28/google-is-working-on-bringing-android-studio-to-chrome-os/
<maxolasersquad> AFAIK Chrome OS doesn't have Java, which Android Studio needs. I wonder if they plan on shipping OpenJDK in ChromeOS.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> But I thought it was written in Java
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent
<floridagram> <govatent> Lmao nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh. And I am now using a Galaxy S7 Edge
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Sorry to hear 😁
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, My 6P died. The replacement is in route
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-29
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/oxl6L3b3X6U
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/03/29/samsung-announces-the-galaxy-s8-and-s8-two-phones-that-will-likely-not-explode/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-30
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - are you going to be able to write that post? I am getting a few queued up for launch
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, I'll do it today
<floridagram2> <KMyers> ☺
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> Actually, I think I'll pass this time, I'm not really in the mood and I'm not really even feeling that well today
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Ok, understood
<roaksoax> Bryanstein: we agreed it was exafctly the same way as node details
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sorry
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> How do you do a Telegram call?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing you can't do it in groups
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Simple FINALLY is getting Android Pay support
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> To bad I don't have a phone with NFC lol
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, In Europe
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Not in the U.S yet
<ivoriesablaze> just got the wear 2.0 update, gonna take some getting used to
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> What device?
<ivoriesablaze> fossil q founder
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Cool!
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Moto 360 just died in 4 hours or so
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> And now I can reply from the watch...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-31
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Damnnnn
<maxolasersquad> Still waiting for Wear 2.0 to land for my wife's Moto 360 Gen 2.
<maxolasersquad> Waiting very patiently.
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers it's a definite no for me for SELF :-(
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Aww
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> worker's comp laws don't benefit the worker, it seems
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> if i give you a list, can you pick some stuff up from fry's for me? lol
<floridagram2> <KMyers> You wand dessert before finishing your dinner I see
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm not getting dinner in the first place, so...
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, and the grid
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Cracker
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> you suck
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> you could always have me on hangouts while you're at either of them
<floridagram2> <KMyers> True
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> here's to hoping fossetcon happens this year
<floridagram2> <KMyers> I hope so as well
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Family Plan
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> And finally Telegram implemented the call feature in the U.S
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yep
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Which may have been today
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Wasn't there yesterday
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Yes today
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-01
<floridagram2> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/04/01/usnews-top-10s-lifehack-edition/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - https://usnews.today/2017/04/01/half-life-3-released/
<floridagram2> <govatent> https://www.codeweavers.com/APRILFOOLS17/?utm_campaign=APRILFOOLS17;utm_source=campaign;utm_medium=email
<floridagram2> <govatent> Cool weavers April fool is pretty funny. Did you guys see Google gnome?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @govatent, https://usnews.today/2017/04/01/usnews-top-10s-lifehack-edition/
<floridagram2> <govatent> Lmao that's very good
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> https://iphone.ubports.com/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> 😭
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> http://www.pinknews.co.uk/2017/04/01/simba-will-be-gay-in-upcoming-live-action-lion-king-remake-disney-confirms/?utm_source=ET&utm_medium=ETFB&utm_campaign=portal&utm_content=inf_10_60_2&tse_id=INF_8744c65016e611e798fc7bd31dd7c3e2
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> https://fossbytes.com/microsoft-open-source-company-windows-office-free/
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, http://cdn1.rack1.net/hell-freezes-over.gif
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-04-02
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> Google Photos magic
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> https://news.adamoutler.com/SatApr1230827EDT2017/?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.pcgamesn.com/nvidia/nvidia-amd-difference
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/yXB85_olYhQ?t=2835
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> NoOoOooooo
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Noah isn't useing Linux...
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> <.<
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> wait, what?
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> I suggest reading the comments
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Noah left one
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> you're really going to complain about BSD
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> Trust me, Noah uses Linux. I know him personally. We are both Glassholes
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze mostly the Apple bit
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> BSD isn't a viable option as a desktop OS.... considerbly less then Linux
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> tell that to @RazPi
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Don't let @RazPi hear that
<floridagram2> <Ivoriesablaze> good to know we're on the same wavelength @KMyers
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Dougt he is using it as his primary OS
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, He does
<floridagram2> <SivaMachina> Now I think about... I can see that
<floridagram2> <govatent> Any idea how to debug this issue without root? I have an app killing my cpu. (Screenshot uploading)
<floridagram2> <govatent> I don't have root. And there's a bug in Android 7.0 preventing task managers from viewing other apps cpu usage. I read Google already fixed it for next updates
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-03-28
<Amnesia172> Hi, help please. How in Ubuntu 18 make country flag in language section&
